

Mark Andreesen on How to Kill the Stock Market - AndrewKemendo
http://www.businessinsider.com/andreesen-on-how-to-kill-stock-market-2014-3#!CcuNq

======
lexcorvus
Both first and last names are misspelled in the title:

    
    
        wrong: Mark Andreesen
        right: Marc Andreessen

